# Picture Framer



## fintouch (Jun 13, 2011)

457 Visa offered to a Fully Experienced Picture Framer in Australia.
Need to be fully conversant with all aspects of Picture Framing.
Very attractive rate offered including a 4 year contract to work in Perth Western Australia.


----------



## TC1969 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Mr*

Hi are you still looking for a experienced picture framer. i have more than 20 years experience in all aspects offf framing,Everything from front off house selling an advising clients to making frames , AT ONE PINT I WAS CUTTING AN JOINING 100 FRAMES AN HOUR


----------



## fintouch (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I have someone at the moment but why don't you email me your resume with all of your details to [email protected]
Andy


----------

